

Ask HN: Where's the best place to purchase a domain name? - shaunkoh

Whilst GoDaddy has had a lot of brand name recognition through show like Diggnation, the extensive "pimping" of extras and the lack luster user experience leave me underwhelmed.<p>Does anyone know of any good, reputable and well designed Domain Name Provider? (worthy of HN!)
======
tsetse-fly
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=186369>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=377301>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=150561>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=339823>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=436364>

------
tlrobinson
I always start at <http://instantdomainsearch.com/> ... very handy for quickly
checking availability.

